# foote transmissions



## 400ccscreamer (Nov 5, 2007)

i have a 4 speed trans from a 1991 craftsman with a 10 hp techumseh and i had taken the trans apart because i had to replace the input shaft. And i had seen that it was built incredibly well. Are they really that good of a transmission. And i also have a foote 2 speed chaindrive and i had put a new set of gears into it because the other ones were eaten up and i had tried to put it into second gear it just grinds away and i have looked at everything and still do not know why that is so??? help me please


----------

